# Can I have two indoor Male cats?



## cta (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi,

We took in a homeless mother cat that was dropped off by our house two months ago. She was VERY pregnant and gave birth to 7 kittens. We have found wonderful homes for 5 of the 7 kittens and even the mother (who is going to get fixed next week). The remaining two were runts of the litter but SO sweet. People seem to have a hard time seeing past that. So we have decided to take in and give these kittens a forever loving home. They are both male and we are new to having cats/kittens indoors. (we are in the country and they have been in the garage since they were born - with frequent visits inside the house from my children) 

My questions are. 
Is it OK to have two male cats indoors? Will they fight or become territorial? 
At what age should we have them fixed?
Any thing else we should know would be more than appreciated. Many thanks!!!


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

Absolutely We have 4 males & 1 female all neutered. plus foster kittens floating in and out. The key is not whether you have 2 male indoor cats it is which 2 male indoor cats. How do they get along?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Cats in my area can be fixed as soon as they're two months old and weigh two pounds. They seem to recover better when they're younger.

You can certainly have two indoor male cats. I don't have any experience with boy cats, but they're littermates, so they should be buddies. Not sure if one brother will try to be the alpha cat or not. I'm sure others will chime in about that.

I have a soft spot for runts. My Cali was the runt of her litter. It's wonderful that you took the Momma cat in and took such care of her and her babies.


----------



## Takoto (Aug 28, 2009)

My boyfriend has two indoor, male cats (who they got as kittens and who are both brothers) and they get along perfectly fine, they occasionally play fight but from what I've seen they've never attacked each other.

Then again, both cats are really dopey, so I don't think they'd attack a fly.


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

I adopted my first kitty boy when he was 3 months old. When he was 7 months old, I adopted another boy who was also 7 months old. They get along fine, cuddle and play together!


----------



## cta (Sep 1, 2009)

To all you who have replied - THANKS SO MUCH!!!! I first posted on this sight when the mother cat had her 7 kittens as I really had no idea what to expect or do. I received some great support then and I'm getting some great feedback now. From the sounds of it I think they will be just fine and I will make sure to get them fixed as soon as they can be fixed. 

The whole situation has been an interesting experience - but in the end I seriously think it was meant to be. All found great homes and we were fortunate enough to be blessed w/ two sweet kittens (soon to be cats) to share some forever love with. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Just throwing my experience into the mix- we have 4 males and 3 females (all fixed). The males snuggle and groom each other while the girls couldn't be bothered :lol: .


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I'll chime in too...just in case any doubt is left :lol: 
I've had two to three male indoor cats at a time (just happened that way) my whole life and they all got along fine. No territorial or spraying issues at all. Of course, they were all fixed. I don't think gender has much of a role at all in whether cats get along, it's more about personality. With litter mates, you shouldn't have any trouble at all.
Enjoy them!


----------

